# Is there a normal pic thread here? FFA/BHM?



## Solarbip (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a belly one. 

Sorry if I'm reposting. But I wanted to see what some of you FFA's looked like. :smitten: :blush: :kiss2: :wubu: 


And I'm not hating, I'd like to see some BHM pics too to see my competition.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 17, 2007)

That's me...








*And this is my post number 42! THE ANSWER PEOPLE!!!!!!  *


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 17, 2007)

Those glasses are fucking dope yo.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok i'll be the next one!!! xD


View attachment 22941



lol

to strident: ninix you know those glasses kill me!!! xD!! i love them!!


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 17, 2007)

pic of me where you can kinda see my belly and moobs. *blushes*


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, why the hell not... I'm getting braver and braver on this site; I'm sure it's just a matter of time before it comes back and bites me in the ass...


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Oh, why the hell not... I'm getting braver and braver on this site; I'm sure it's just a matter of time before it comes back and bites me in the ass...



ZOMG!!!! You are gorgeous! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Oh, why the hell not... I'm getting braver and braver on this site; I'm sure it's just a matter of time before it comes back and bites me in the ass...





I'm not into BBW's. I prefer fatasses and lil tits on my women. 



But, you are very pretty. 




To up the ante on my sillyness:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 17, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> ZOMG!!!! You are gorgeous! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



You're not lookin' too bad there yourself, darlin'.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 17, 2007)

Solarbip said:


> I'm not into BBW's. I prefer fatasses and lil tits on my women.
> 
> 
> 
> But, you are very pretty.



Well, thanks. I think. I'm not much of a BBW, though. I'm about 5'6" and weigh about 170. Definitely don't have "lil tits" though... lol.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Oh, why the hell not... I'm getting braver and braver on this site; I'm sure it's just a matter of time before it comes back and bites me in the ass...



:wubu: you are absolutely gorgeous!!!! *o*!!! (even do i already told you on another post xD) but really you are beautiful!!!


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 17, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> :wubu: you are absolutely gorgeous!!!! *o*!!! (even do i already told you on another post xD) but really you are beautiful!!!



Thank you! <3


----------



## jude (Jul 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Oh, why the hell not... I'm getting braver and braver on this site; I'm sure it's just a matter of time before it comes back and bites me in the ass...



You're beautiful. Quite a seductive stare you have there as well


----------



## persimmon (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh good, I can be a camwhore again.

A cranky old married camwhore. I was trying to get a shot worthy of fatlane's avatar offer, but never mind.

persimmon

View attachment 3.jpg

View attachment 1-4.jpg

View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 17, 2007)

OK, I'm only posting this cuz Nastya asked me nicely...
IMG down cuz its too big 

OK just check the link, I don't know how to put it in a thumbnail 

Pic


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 17, 2007)

Strident: cuz u look to cute smiling xD

ok im posting this cuz Strident asked me nicely... too.. lol!!!

View attachment 22948


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 17, 2007)

jude said:


> You're beautiful. Quite a seductive stare you have there as well



Jude!! I was wondering if we were ever going to see you around here again! HI! And thank you!!


----------



## persimmon (Jul 17, 2007)

jude said:


> You're beautiful. Quite a seductive stare you have there as well



JUDE! We've, um, completely forgotten what you look like and need a set of reintroduction photos! :batting:

persimmon


----------



## jude (Jul 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Jude!! I was wondering if we were ever going to see you around here again! HI! And thank you!!



Hi not-so-shy-writer! You're very welcome  I've been gone a long time... it's nice to come back and see gorgeous women posting their pics here. We BHMen really don't get enough eye-candy.

Hi persimmon, allow me to reintroduce myself?  I can't say no to you, so I'll take some new photos soon, and it's all your fault.

for now, all I have is this:


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 17, 2007)

jude said:


> Hi not-so-shy-writer! You're very welcome  I've been gone a long time... it's nice to come back and see gorgeous women posting their pics here. We BHMen really don't get enough eye-candy.
> 
> Hi persimmon, allow me to reintroduce myself?  I can't say no to you, so I'll take some new photos soon, and it's all your fault.
> 
> for now, all I have is this:



OMG ur s handsome!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: love ur face!!! ur so cute!!! *o* really!!!... well i dont know u... but nice to meet you!! :wubu:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 17, 2007)

jude said:


> Hi not-so-shy-writer! You're very welcome  I've been gone a long time... it's nice to come back and see gorgeous women posting their pics here. We BHMen really don't get enough eye-candy.



Oh, you say not-so-shy only because you can't see how bad I'm blushing right now. Or the fact that I've been in the chat room for over an hour and haven't had the guts to say anything other than "hi." :blush: 

I, um... sent you a message on myspace, too. If you haven't seen it.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 17, 2007)

This is just (what I think is) my coolest photo of me


----------



## jude (Jul 17, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> OMG ur s handsome!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: love ur face!!! ur so cute!!! *o* really!!!... well i dont know u... but nice to meet you!! :wubu:



Nastya, encantado de conocerla  Thank you very much! You look amazing too :wubu: 



one_shy_writer said:


> Oh, you say not-so-shy only because you can't see how bad I'm blushing right now. Or the fact that I've been in the chat room for over an hour and haven't had the guts to say anything other than "hi." :blush:
> 
> I, um... sent you a message on myspace, too. If you haven't seen it.



my-favorite-writer, I'm no good in chat rooms either. I usually end up sitting back twiddling my thumbs while other people say witty things. Being quiet & mysterious doesn't translate well into the online world  

You sent me a message? I'll go check now...


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 17, 2007)

jude said:


> Nastya, encantado de conocerla  Thank you very much! You look amazing too :wubu:




lol!!! xD you speak spanish lol xD... so cute!!!


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 17, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This is just (what I think is) my coolest photo of me



Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuv the glasses xD!!!!


----------



## persimmon (Jul 18, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> lol!!! xD you speak spanish lol xD... so cute!!!



Che Nastya, tambien yo hablo un poco de castellano...pero no soy un gordito guapisimo.



p


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 18, 2007)

> Che Nastya, tambien yo hablo un poco de castellano...pero no soy un gordito guapisimo.



jejeje xD argentina? xD lol


----------



## jdprovorse (Jul 18, 2007)

the greatest halloween party ever


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 18, 2007)

I cannot resist picture posting!





That's me and one of my puppies.





And that's me in mid-excitement pose, cuz my buddy Tom came downstairs and was making fun of me for taking pictures. xP





Me on the Vineyard in a car. Whoo!





And then there's a body shot. 




And I'm done! God, I always go overboard with pictures. I have way too many of 'em.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Mary, everytime I look at you I'm reminded of what a woman should look like. You are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, and here's a pic if anyone is interested. It's me and my boys at the Phillies game. FDR park representin'.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mary is hott! I want her !


<-- is an ass HAHA


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 18, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Mary is hott! I want her !
> 
> 
> <-- is an ass HAHA



Sir... <envy>I hate you </envy>


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 18, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Mary is hott! I want her !
> 
> 
> <-- is an ass HAHA



 

...lucky man


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 18, 2007)

*lots of blushes* <3

Yeah Chris, you're a butt! xP


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 18, 2007)

maybe, but I like you butt more *ohhh SNaP*


I'm just lucky I guess, but like vegas, the house always wins


----------



## Catalina (Jul 18, 2007)

View attachment catsal1.jpg


View attachment CatMoto.JPG


Wow, I am so impressed with all the beautiful women we've got around here! Really, each of you is, like, model-beautiful. 

And the guys, well, you guys are absolutely adorable! Couldn't be any cuter if you tried. 

Apart from my avatar pic (and two which are similar - taken at the same time), I've no other pics of me with my current dark hair yet. It's a relatively recent change, and I'm not yet in the darker groove (dig the color; just not sure if it's "me"); I'm not particularly groovin' on the camera scene yet. *lol*

Given that I don't have one with darker hair yet, I figure I may as well keep this somewhat BHM-related, so above is a pic of me and a friend at a gig where he was playing saxophone - though to be photographically accurate, in addition to changing my hair color please mentally add about 10 - 15 pounds on me. 

And the other is one of me and my bike, may it rest in peace. I had it for 15 years - bought it brand new and totally customized it - then last year someone with whom I am not familiar decided that it should be his, and he took it ... only to be caught a week later and tossed in jail (3rd offense), but in that week he'd totally stripped it; it no longer looked anything like that which it was, so I opted to take the insurance money (they gave me even more than I'd paid for it) and wait to see if/when I'd be inspired to get another one. And that it's summer time, I've kinda been gettin' inspired. *lol*

Oh, to be photographically accurate, please, well, you know the drill ....


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 18, 2007)

Mary you are a freaking KNOCKOUT! Wow. :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


edit: grats btw Chris, you're a lucky fucker.


----------



## jdprovorse (Jul 19, 2007)

with friends like these.....


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, time for my two-cents...or two-pics, whatever. I must be feeling really brave, this is the second picture-related thread I've added to in the last 24 hours!!

I'm not depressed in the second one, I'm contemplative. lol. 

There sure are some drop dead gorgeous people on here...hope I measure up!!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 19, 2007)

P.s.

You're Gorgeous, Mary!!!!! 

<3


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, time for my two-cents...or two-pics, whatever. I must be feeling really brave, this is the second picture-related thread I've added to in the last 24 hours!!
> 
> I'm not depressed in the second one, I'm contemplative. lol.
> 
> There sure are some drop dead gorgeous people on here...hope I measure up!!



jjejeje xD u r really pretty!!!! ... and saw u with ur bf... u both look so cute!!  lol.... ur pics are very artistic btw !


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 19, 2007)

jdprovorse said:


> the greatest halloween party ever



Effin' hilarious. I think I pee'd my pants.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, time for my two-cents...or two-pics, whatever. I must be feeling really brave, this is the second picture-related thread I've added to in the last 24 hours!!
> 
> I'm not depressed in the second one, I'm contemplative. lol.
> 
> There sure are some drop dead gorgeous people on here...hope I measure up!!



We got the same lip piercing!!! We're sexy-twins. <3


----------



## jdprovorse (Jul 19, 2007)

hahah, thanks, it really was a stellar halloween party. last really good one I ever went to, for that matter.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 19, 2007)

So I took some more pics, because I realized I don't have any recent or decent ones. So I'm posting more. (Somebody stop me!! I'm posting left and right! I'm out of control!) 

No more for awhile, I promise


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> So I took some more pics, because I realized I don't have any recent or decent ones. So I'm posting more. (Somebody stop me!! I'm posting left and right! I'm out of control!)
> 
> *No more for awhile, I promise *



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!    

PS: You are gorgeous!!!!  :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jul 20, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Oh, why the hell not... I'm getting braver and braver on this site; I'm sure it's just a matter of time before it comes back and bites me in the ass...



Well by the time I arrived the pic had disappeared but I've probably already seen it and you know I think you are absolutely gorgeous anyway :smitten: :wubu:

All you other ladies are lovely too but one_shy_writer is the best as far as I am concerned 

Rich!


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a pic of a fatboy (me) about to eat cake at his bday party last year.









I hate that pic.


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 21, 2007)

New here, thought I'd join in on the fun . . .<br><br>





<br><br>
Oh, and Nastya_Loves, MaryElizabethAntoinette, and Love.Metal . . : I find each of you irresistable in her own way. Please feel free to post more.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 5, 2007)

new pic... 

View attachment haha-006.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 5, 2007)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> new pic...





cute cute

:blush:


----------



## gwydion (Aug 5, 2007)

Here goes... 

View attachment 100_0990.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 8, 2007)

jude said:


> Hi not-so-shy-writer! You're very welcome  I've been gone a long time... it's nice to come back and see gorgeous women posting their pics here. We BHMen really don't get enough eye-candy.
> 
> Hi persimmon, allow me to reintroduce myself?  I can't say no to you, so I'll take some new photos soon, and it's all your fault.
> 
> for now, all I have is this:



Jude you'd better take more photos. Or else. *shakes fist*

I'm wayy to shy to post here, so go to my myspace

www.myspace.com/femalefooladmirer and add me if you want.


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok my turn what you think


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 9, 2007)

joeantonio25 said:


> ok my turn what you think



I'd give it a thumbs up too


----------



## desi7482 (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a pic of me. 

View attachment Photo_112805_001.jpg


----------



## desi7482 (Aug 10, 2007)

All the ladies on here are gorgeous. I just had to say that.


----------



## hgb0005 (Aug 11, 2007)

i most definitely agree

im new here, hello all


----------



## baron20 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok well heres mine, I dont post often but I was inspired by everyone elses posts.


----------



## baron20 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok I'm not sure if my pics were uplaoded let me try resizing them 

View attachment phpwaEosCAM111.jpg


View attachment phpeLdgEAAM.jpg


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 11, 2007)

Baron - wow!! Very very sexy :wubu: xx


----------



## ClayKing420 (Aug 11, 2007)

model pic, lol  

View attachment Photo 52.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 11, 2007)

ClayKing420 said:


> model pic, lol



cute!

thanks for sharing


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 13, 2007)

Doctors Office








Local Wal*Mart no feathers but (GAY) Cowboy Hat


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh well...lets give it a try:






Oh...I am the one on the right side, btw


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 24, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Doctors Office
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NINIX!! love ur so uber cute! xD... u look very huggable in these pictures! xD! lol!! love u mucho! xD !!

How was the doctor? :S


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 24, 2007)

chilihead74 said:


> Oh well...lets give it a try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL i love this ic, I dont know why :S xD lol.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 24, 2007)

baron20 said:


> Ok I'm not sure if my pics were uplaoded let me try resizing them



So adorable


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is one with my Tony Soprano head shot working...


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Here is one with my Tony Soprano head shot working...



Hot. I'm a sucker for a shaved head.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 24, 2007)

baron20 said:


> Ok I'm not sure if my pics were uplaoded let me try resizing them


*
Quite a NICE SIZED BOY ALREADY!!! sweet,,thanks for sharing* :smitten:


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Here is one with my Tony Soprano head shot working...



.........



SEXY :smitten:


----------



## chickadee (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep the pictures coming, guys. You made my night!!!

Hello eye candy!!!


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

Since you asked for more.... LOL!


----------



## Britannia (Aug 25, 2007)

In my hide-away hall at college (the only quiet one on campus)


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 25, 2007)

Britannia said:


> In my hide-away hall at college (the only quiet one on campus)



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: I guess that says it all


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 25, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> NINIX!! love ur so uber cute! xD... u look very huggable in these pictures! xD! lol!! love u mucho! xD !!
> 
> How was the doctor? :S



You know you can hug me any time you want sweetie  :kiss2:


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 25, 2007)

Miss Nude Hungary 2007 2nd place:





With the one that I want:





And I can even party-ing hard:


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> LOL i love this ic, I dont know why :S xD lol.



Maybe you have a thing for donkeys?  

@Skinny FFA: One lucky man, you have there


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 25, 2007)

He could be one, but unfortunately he´s involved with someone else. Even though we have a thing on the run, he doesn´t make any intentions for leaving her, just promising the stars  Dunno how long I can bear that...


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 25, 2007)

@Skinny: Sorry to hear that....really not a nice thing to do from his side.


----------



## Britannia (Aug 26, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: I guess that says it all



:blush:

Nobody says that =)


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 26, 2007)

Britannia said:


> :blush:
> 
> Nobody says that =)



 Really?! Stupid people!!! :doh: 

I'll say it one more time . You are gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Koldun (Aug 28, 2007)

Dang ladies.  Maybe I should put on some weight.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 28, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Dang ladies.  Maybe I should put on some weight.



You'll get no protests from this board


----------



## Britannia (Aug 28, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> You'll get no protests from this board



Damn straight


----------



## jdwhitak (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a pic of me 

View attachment Jason.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 29, 2007)

jdwhitak said:


> Here's a pic of me


Really cute


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 29, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> Really cute



Seconded :wubu:


----------



## Zyklon_B (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I guess I'll make my first post here!! Here are a few of me.


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 30, 2007)

@Zyklon_B: I am not sure if I am the only one: but I find your username VERY inappropriate...


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 30, 2007)

chilihead74 said:


> @Zyklon_B: I am not sure if I am the only one: but I find your username VERY inappropriate...



I wouldn't say VERY but yeah these days ppl must be politically correct :/


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am sorry, I really didn´t mean to start a discussion about this here. But as I am living about 20miles away from a former Konzentration Camp, and the whole thing is (unfortunately) part of our history, I simply don´t understand why someone would pick a username like this.  
@Zyklon_B: This is not meant as a personal attack on you, please don´t misunderstand me, cause maybe for you that word doesn´t have such a strong meaning. However here in Austria (and germany) it surely does have a very sad meaning. 
@Mods: if my concerns are out of line just feel free to delete this post, I am really not a political correctness freak, it´s just that this is a very sensitive topic in my part of the world so I jumped right on to it.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 30, 2007)

chilihead74 said:


> I am sorry, I really didn´t mean to start a discussion about this here. But as I am living about 20miles away from a former Konzentration Camp, and the whole thing is (unfortunately) part of our history, I simply don´t understand why someone would pick a username like this.
> @Zyklon_B: This is not meant as a personal attack on you, please don´t misunderstand me, cause maybe for you that word doesn´t have such a strong meaning. However here in Austria (and germany) it surely does have a very sad meaning.
> @Mods: if my concerns are out of line just feel free to delete this post, I am really not a political correctness freak, it´s just that this is a very sensitive topic in my part of the world so I jumped right on to it.



You are right, it IS inappropiate but it could be worse


----------



## Zyklon_B (Aug 30, 2007)

wow! I didn't expect my first post to carry any controversy with it :huh: , I apologize for it. I chose it simply because it was unique. Again I didn't do it over any political or racial preference. So, I guess I'll be deleting this account and starting anew!!


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ as said before, please don´t see it as an attack on you. It really just gave me this look:  when I saw it, so I just had to point it out. Maybe the Admins can simply rename you and you don´t need a new account?
I am sorry for causing that kind of troubles, but I just couldn´t ignore it...:blush:


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## traveldude1961 (Sep 2, 2007)

Here I am pool side and in Atlantic City 

View attachment aaaatraveldude3.jpg


View attachment aaaatraveldude2.jpg


----------



## Big Ben SC (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd almost forgotten about this forum. I guess I have too much going on. Anyway...here's a few.









Not drunk in either of these...just tired and ready to go home.




Bad tea...


----------



## StridentDionysus (Sep 11, 2007)

I gotz new glasses!!!! :bounce:  

View attachment 11092007326 oo.jpg


----------



## Messidor (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a couple of me in all my insanity! 

View attachment smiley!.JPG


View attachment yawning bear.JPG


View attachment 768.JPG


----------



## Britannia (Sep 11, 2007)

Taken today, in the backroom of work.


----------



## Messidor (Sep 11, 2007)

You're a beauty, Britannia!


----------



## Jah (Sep 26, 2007)

Me:


----------



## Big Ben SC (Sep 26, 2007)

Jah said:


> Me:



Nice!!


----------



## Melian (Sep 26, 2007)

Jah said:


> Me:



You're so cute! :batting:


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 5, 2009)

Jah: you're truly beauty...


----------



## Rowan (Dec 5, 2009)

one_shy_writer said:


> Well, thanks. I think. I'm not much of a BBW, though. I'm about 5'6" and weigh about 170. Definitely don't have "lil tits" though... lol.



I just stumbled on this thread, and id say definitely dont let that comment get to you one bit if it did at all...i think you're gorgeous darlin


----------



## Melian (Dec 5, 2009)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> Jah: you're truly beauty...



You should be fined for gravedigging all these threads.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 6, 2009)

Melian said:


> You should be fined for gravedigging all these threads.



God dang, I just read the last two pages of this thread before seeing your post. 

Caesar dont make me go Brutus on you


----------



## Melian (Dec 6, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> God dang, I just read the last two pages of this thread before seeing your post.
> 
> Caesar dont make me go Brutus on you



Heh...look around the forums for 5 min and you'll notice that this guy has resurrected about 20 threads from 2006 or so, just to tell various women (many who no longer post) that they are "simply delicious." 

I don't know if it's funny, annoying or both.


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 6, 2009)

Melian said:


> Heh...look around the forums for 5 min and you'll notice that this guy has resurrected about 20 threads from 2006 or so, just to tell various women (many who no longer post) that they are "simply delicious."
> 
> I don't know if it's funny, annoying or both.



I vote for hilarious, but I laugh at mosquito lamps, so it might not count...


----------



## ImNotFunny (Dec 7, 2009)

regular pic (kinda) of THIS GUY!.....Umm...let's call this one "I used a big boy razor" I....just can't explain.




oh and in real life my face isnt that long.....yea


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 7, 2009)

ImNotFunny said:


> regular pic (kinda) of THIS GUY!.....Umm...let's call this one "I used a big boy razor" I....just can't explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to be perfectly honest with you here and just say that I am more interested in your shirt that says "muffin". Muffins are delicious. I made honey raisin bran muffins this weekend. So good.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 7, 2009)

hmmmmm


U bake?:eat2:



mmmmm..a plate of warm muffins...YUM


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 8, 2009)

you all look fabulous


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 8, 2009)

Melian said:


> Heh...look around the forums for 5 min and you'll notice that this guy has resurrected about 20 threads from 2006 or so, just to tell various women (many who no longer post) that they are "simply delicious."
> 
> I don't know if it's funny, annoying or both.



Annoying and also a major breech of internet protocol.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Melian said:


> You should be fined for gravedigging all these threads.





:blush:

LOL...he is not the only one...I've been a naughty Ms. Mc Chickenstein


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 15, 2009)

and my beard that is growing like a weed..only two months worth..though wish my hair on my head would grow like that..lol


:bow::bow: 

View attachment 1212091403[1].jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 15, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> and my beard that is growing like a weed..only two months worth..though wish my hair on my head would grow like that..lol
> 
> 
> :bow::bow:



I wish I was gay; I would hit on you


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 15, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> I wish I was gay; I would hit on you




nice to hear any nice words today....:bow::bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 17, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> and my beard that is growing like a weed..only two months worth..though wish my hair on my head would grow like that..lol
> 
> 
> :bow::bow:



I'm pretty sure envy, is when you wish mal against a person to obtain with they have, and jealousy, is just wanting what they have. 

In this case, I'm jealous, I wish I had your mad beard growing skills. Do they come with the realization you're a bear? Because I'll switch sides if it can get me mad facial hair like you.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 21, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty sure envy, is when you wish mal against a person to obtain with they have, and jealousy, is just wanting what they have.
> 
> In this case, I'm jealous, I wish I had your mad beard growing skills. Do they come with the realization you're a bear? Because I'll switch sides if it can get me mad facial hair like you.



Be careful what you wish for... I always wanted my beard to grow big and bushy but then when it started to, everything on top started to get thinner.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 21, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Be careful what you wish for... I always wanted my beard to grow big and bushy but then when it started to, everything on top started to get thinner.




I could kiss the ones on the head or the cheeks and see if my powers that I obtained from being on warcraft online...but once I start kissing, I do not like to stop at all...so if the head is thinning, I will need to kiss for about 2 hours and the ones that have no beards of lack of may take longer...lol

but seriously it is getting longer and longer possibly due to my age and I just stopped combing it...and if I pucker my cheeks and my lips pop out, you know I look like? think about it? 

:bow:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2010)

Most recent pic of me, on a bbw party in the netherlands


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Most recent pic of me, on a bbw party in the netherlands



Your looking nice and spiffy...what did you have to drink


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 26, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Your looking nice and spiffy...what did you have to drink




Let me think.. a couple of beers, for the rest diet drinks....:blush:

Since i got diagnosed with diabetes around those days:doh: :shocked:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Let me think.. a couple of beers, for the rest diet drinks....:blush:
> 
> Since i got diagnosed with diabetes around those days:doh: :shocked:



Oh man.. I am sorry to hear that. I'm getting back on a heath kick and trying to avoid some of the pit falls that got my dad..rip...and one book that I have is about the Alkaline diet. It also helped with my pregancy too because my sugar levels were getting to high.


----------

